# new cat owner



## lisa Brown (Feb 8, 2008)

Hi, I have homed a cat his name is boo, he is a 5 yrs old neutered tortishell. he uses his litter tray all the time , exept in the morning the first wee of the day he goes on the floor beside the tray.... I thought it might be because he wants a clean tray .. but then he has a poo in it. He uses the tray fine the rest of the time... any one any ideas.
He was thrown out of his first home because the child wanted a HAMSTER poor Boo xx


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Maybe he feels like his tray isn't quite big enough to hold both a whoopsie and a wee-as he may be getting his paws wet and this could put him offIt's a blessing that the small child wanted a hamster coz it brought you both together


----------



## lisa Brown (Feb 8, 2008)

Thanx for your reply, Boo has settled down now he has had no more little accidents Im soooooo glad the child wanted a hamster as my Boo is fantastic Love him down to his little white paws xxx


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Good times Lisa now please can we have some pics of Boo(good name)he sounds like a fast learner


----------



## lisa Brown (Feb 8, 2008)

Hi I have downloaded some pics of boo for you to see xx


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Where Lisa-can't find them?


----------



## lisa Brown (Feb 8, 2008)

Hi look under pets photos...then cat photos and then mixed breed cats (cos im not sure wot my Boo is)
The pics are on my profile too
Love Lisa xx


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks Lisa, will have a shufty now


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Boo is a gorgeous looking pussy, credit to you Lisa


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2008)

lisa Brown said:


> Thanx for your reply, Boo has settled down now he has had no more little accidents Im soooooo glad the child wanted a hamster as my Boo is fantastic Love him down to his little white paws xxx


Thats brilliant!


----------



## PoppyLily (Jan 8, 2008)

aww glad hes settled in. I had a female cat called Boo but she got run over about a year ago  

Poor bubba - kicked out to make room for a hamster!!

If hes as special as my Boo was i'm sure he is a very very lovely cat.


----------

